# Curtis snow plows?



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

I am looking at replacing the old plow set-up (76 Chevy stepside w/Western 7.5" plow) to something I can drive everyday that I can also plow with. I am looking at a 98 GMC ext.cab 1/2 ton Z71. Heavy duty extended cabs are out of my price range. I plan on adding Timbrens. I have a Curtis dealer near me and I am friends with the owners fiance, so I might get a good price.

Is this a decent set-up? I don't hear much about Curtis. My issue is the weight. 690lbs for a Curtis 7.5" Sno-Pro 300 seems a little heavy. Will the half-ton handle it well?


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

Brett K said:


> I am looking at replacing the old plow set-up (76 Chevy stepside w/Western 7.5" plow) to something I can drive everyday that I can also plow with. I am looking at a 98 GMC ext.cab 1/2 ton Z71. Heavy duty extended cabs are out of my price range. I plan on adding Timbrens. I have a Curtis dealer near me and I am friends with the owners fiance, so I might get a good price.
> 
> Is this a decent set-up? I don't hear much about Curtis. My issue is the weight. 690lbs for a Curtis 7.5" Sno-Pro 300 seems a little heavy. Will the half-ton handle it well?


Brett

I just got one for my 88 Chevy 1/2 ton the tail end of last season. Didn't really do any plowing with it since the snow had melted. I paid $2800 for mine installed, it was NOS.

I'll be interested in the replies you get. Good luck with the plow if you get it.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

Brett -- I use a 7 1/2' Curtis on my 02 Chevy Silverado 1500 regular cab long bed. To handle the weight I cranked the torsion bars up three turns, added Timbrens fore and aft, and run 500# of ballast in the rear. 

That arrangement did well for me last winter, though I dismounted the plow when it was not actually in use. In fact, that's why I bought the Curtis -- after practicing with several brands I found that one the easiest to put on and take off. Oh, and I just do my driveways around the house and barn, plus half a mile of dirt road.

Pete


----------

